
Prefix Trees; Comparison Between Trie, Ternary Search Tree and Radix Tree - ingve
http://maitesin.github.io//Prefix_trees/
======
wmu
Really nice and useful article - 10/10 :) It is said that trie consumes too
much memory. But the author has chosen a naive representation, while it could
be done better.

There is mentioned paper about balanced ternary trees - does anybody have a
link?

